# Cleaning the inner rims of wheels



## FiestaRed

Although I only have five spokes on my wheels, I still find it difficult to get to the inside of the wheel rims for cleaning.

Is there anything I can get that would help with this or is it a case of just taking the wheels off every now and again?


----------



## \Rian

I use one of these for cleaning the barrels,

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush?cm_mmc=Google+PLA-_-Car+Cleaning-_-Sponges,+Brushes+&+Buckets-_-975854&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=ptmxxrpmw&istBid=tztx&_$ja=tsid:94971|cid:865695745|agid:43902125175|tidla-327137099987|crid:202397318319|nw:g|rnd:16628488054145332697|dvc:c|adp:1o5|mt:|loc:1006563&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsa-ImNWg2wIVjpPtCh1nVwqUEAQYBSABEgKhP_D_BwE


----------



## macca666

I've got wheel woolies and the middle one fits between my spokes to get at the inners.


----------



## WHIZZER

Wheel woolies are your friend


----------



## Sam6er

Another vote for wheel woolies. If you can get the middle one separate its all you will need tbh. I would not bother with the big and small one.


----------



## garage_dweller

Again wheel woolies. I have a set of 3 and use them all when cleaning two cars. Middle one fits one set but the big one works well on the other car.


----------



## FiestaRed

Thanks for all the help, really appreciated.

Won't be around for an hour or so, I'm just nipping off to see the Bank Manager to check about getting an extension to my mortgage to pay for a set of Wheel Woolies. I'll take a copy of this thread as proof that they are essential items that I must have.


----------



## Andyblue

I've got a selection of brushes - depends on the car I'm doing, also have a sponge type to use if I can actually get my hand inside the wheel. Biggest issue I have is actually getting a brush to fit in between the calliper and wheel on my car as there's less than 1cm...

Just picked up one of the gloves from Halfords and very easy to use for cleaning behind the spokes - so very happy.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...icrofibre-wheel-glove?_br_psugg_q=wheel+glove


----------



## Radish293

I've been using these for a while. Nice and flat and fit between the wheel and brake calliper.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019R8D8QS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagxf1

FiestaRed said:


> Although I only have five spokes on my wheels, I still find it difficult to get to the inside of the wheel rims for cleaning.
> 
> Is there anything I can get that would help with this or is it a case of just taking the wheels off every now and again?


I use the Daytona Speedmaster wheel brush gets into these awkward places I can't get with my hand

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/131602555674

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill

Any pics of your wheels? What size are they?? 
I find, especially with 5 spokes, that anything 17" or above then most of the time a simple wash mitt will reach right to the back, and if the caliper is close too the wheel barrel simply move the car forward a foot or so to clean that part :thumb:


----------



## \Rian

FiestaRed said:


> Thanks for all the help, really appreciated.
> 
> Won't be around for an hour or so, I'm just nipping off to see the Bank Manager to check about getting an extension to my mortgage to pay for a set of Wheel Woolies. I'll take a copy of this thread as proof that they are essential items that I must have.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: to true, they are not cheap, its hard to justify the cost for cleaning wheels :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## macca666

Rian said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: to true, they are not cheap, its hard to justify the cost for cleaning wheels :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Initial outlay isn't the cheapest however I've had mine now for years (lost count and can't remember when I bought them) and they're still like new.

If I say 4 year and I think it might be longer then at £30 which is what I paid for them that works out at £7.50 a year. Used twice a month works out about 32p a wash and that will only go down.

That said if I had to buy them again I'd just do as someone else posted and buy the middle one as it's the most used.


----------



## Focus4000

I use a Simoniz microfibre wheel brush from Tesco £6. Amazon sell them too:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Simoniz-TWA01-Wheel-Brush/dp/B06XBQXK5L

Fit my 16 inch Fiesta 10 spoke alloys perfectly. :thumb:


----------



## Dode

Radish293 said:


> I've been using these for a while. Nice and flat and fit between the wheel and brake calliper.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019R8D8QS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have one of these, I find it works well

George


----------



## Slick 77

Andyblue said:


> I've got a selection of brushes - depends on the car I'm doing, also have a sponge type to use if I can actually get my hand inside the wheel. Biggest issue I have is actually getting a brush to fit in between the calliper and wheel on my car as there's less than 1cm...
> 
> Just picked up one of the gloves from Halfords and very easy to use for cleaning behind the spokes - so very happy.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...icrofibre-wheel-glove?_br_psugg_q=wheel+glove


Andy what you using to clean between the caliper and wheel as I will have the same alloys as your profile pic very soon and trying to see if anything out there to clean in that tight gap


----------



## Soul boy 68

Radish293 said:


> I've been using these for a while. Nice and flat and fit between the wheel and brake calliper.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019R8D8QS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These look like well worth a punt, so much so that I've ordered a couple from the link you provided. :thumb:


----------



## rojer386

macca666 said:


> Initial outlay isn't the cheapest however I've had mine now for years (lost count and can't remember when I bought them) and they're still like new.
> 
> If I say 4 year and I think it might be longer then at £30 which is what I paid for them that works out at £7.50 a year. Used twice a month works out about 32p a wash and that will only go down.
> 
> That said if I had to buy them again I'd just do as someone else posted and buy the middle one as it's the most used.


Got to agree with this. I've had mine going on 3 years now and still all look like new.

Get the wheels off the car for a full clean/decon followed by a wheel coating of some sort. That will make things easier come car cleaning day.


----------



## Cookies

I've had my wheel woollies for around 5 years, and they're still going strong. 

Definitely give your wheels a thorough clean, and get a coating on them. I coated the rims of my 3 series when I bought it, and have never had to use anything other than soapy water to clean them. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Slick 77 said:


> Andy what you using to clean between the caliper and wheel as I will have the same alloys as your profile pic very soon and trying to see if anything out there to clean in that tight gap


Hi bud - yes well still trying to find one. I've a small AF brush that will almost do all the rim behind the front calliper - there are still some areas that's it's too tight for!

Was going to try one of the flat things been discussed on here, but when I went to look at one, wouldn't compress enough to get between.

Concerned about having to push something through as don't want to scratch alloy or brake calliper - tending at present to use the wheel glove, brushes I have and if the inside barrels are really mucky, when all 4 done move car slightly to get at that awkward bit...but being an automatically well, not a simple case of just handbrake off, roll and back on 

If you do find something before I do, let me know :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77

Cheers mate, will do.
So it looks like will need to get the wheels off to give the alloys and calipers a full seal due to the limited access.


----------



## Andyblue

Slick 77 said:


> Cheers mate, will do.
> 
> So it looks like will need to get the wheels off to give the alloys and calipers a full seal due to the limited access.


Yes, planning to do mine with wheels off again, but keep forgetting about a rubber puck to slot on top of jack...


----------



## Radish293

It’s one of the plus points about running winter tyres the rims come off and you’ve got ages to clean and seal before they go back on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick 77

Andyblue said:


> Hi bud - yes well still trying to find one. I've a small AF brush that will almost do all the rim behind the front calliper - there are still some areas that's it's too tight for!
> 
> Was going to try one of the flat things been discussed on here, but when I went to look at one, wouldn't compress enough to get between.
> 
> Concerned about having to push something through as don't want to scratch alloy or brake calliper - tending at present to use the wheel glove, brushes I have and if the inside barrels are really mucky, when all 4 done move car slightly to get at that awkward bit...but being an automatically well, not a simple case of just handbrake off, roll and back on
> 
> If you do find something before I do, let me know :thumb:


hi Andy,

I ordered this to try for this tight gap, thanks for the recommendation from Rian too!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5497313&postcount=6


----------



## DrH

Rian said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: to true, they are not cheap, its hard to justify the cost for cleaning wheels :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Having clean barrels is one of the details that sets off a detailed car from a clean one.

After years of taking skin of my knuckles got the loan from the bank manager and got some wheel woolies. Went for the set as they have outlasted one of our cars and needed different one for different wheels

Can't beat Wheel woolies


----------



## Croques

I think if you've seen and believed the hype about Wheel Woolies, and you've shelled out over £40 for a set of three brushes, then, of course you're going to say they are the bees knees. Otherwise you'd be admitting to being duped and you'd feel a little silly wouldn't you?


I'm trying to imagine the conversations you have with with your loved ones to justify spending 4 times my dad's weekly wage (when I was a kid) on a brush. 



I'm sure they are very nice brushes but they probably came out of China for $2 landed.


So if you can spin a story, get a few punters believing your hype, you too could make yourself a fortune. Oh, wait there are loads of others doing it aren't there - silly-money-soap for example - so you'll need a good new angle..... What about turbo wash-bucket guards? Oh no, too late, already been done. 



Just remember the only reason this site exists is to advertise. The only reason advertising works is because we mugs want to believe it!


----------



## macca666

Croques said:


> I think if you've seen and believed the hype about Wheel Woolies, and you've shelled out over £40 for a set of three brushes, then, of course you're going to say they are the bees knees. Otherwise you'd be admitting to being duped and you'd feel a little silly wouldn't you?
> 
> I'm trying to imagine the conversations you have with with your loved ones to justify spending 4 times my dad's weekly wage (when I was a kid) on a brush.
> 
> I'm sure they are very nice brushes but they probably came out of China for $2 landed.
> 
> So if you can spin a story, get a few punters believing your hype, you too could make yourself a fortune. Oh, wait there are loads of others doing it aren't there - silly-money-soap for example - so you'll need a good new angle..... What about turbo wash-bucket guards? Oh no, too late, already been done.
> 
> Just remember the only reason this site exists is to advertise. The only reason advertising works is because we mugs want to believe it!


Here we go again


----------



## Croques

macca666 said:


> Here we go again


Hello my lovely! How's your day been so far?


----------



## macca666

Croques said:


> Hello my lovely! How's your day been so far?


My morning has been great mate thanks.

I just get fed up with trolling posts I'm thinking you'd be better off on Facebook then you could troll until your hearts content rather than spoiling another thread on here :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Croques said:


> I think if you've seen and believed the hype about Wheel Woolies, and you've shelled out over £40 for a set of three brushes, then, of course you're going to say they are the bees knees. Otherwise you'd be admitting to being duped and you'd feel a little silly wouldn't you?
> 
> I'm trying to imagine the conversations you have with with your loved ones to justify spending 4 times my dad's weekly wage (when I was a kid) on a brush.
> 
> I'm sure they are very nice brushes but they probably came out of China for $2 landed.
> 
> So if you can spin a story, get a few punters believing your hype, you too could make yourself a fortune. Oh, wait there are loads of others doing it aren't there - silly-money-soap for example - so you'll need a good new angle..... What about turbo wash-bucket guards? Oh no, too late, already been done.
> 
> Just remember the only reason this site exists is to advertise. The only reason advertising works is because we mugs want to believe it!


I Have been around cars for the best part of 35years and as much as I agree with some of your claims about the next best product - Wheel Woolies are by far one of the best wheel brushes I have used - they work for me and I would use these in the first instance over any other wheel brush - so Im guessing from what you are saying you have never used them ? ?


----------



## big dave 666

^^^that'd be about right. Plenty of WW "copies" around that last about half a dozen wheel cleans then fall apart, whereas the genuine ones just keep going. Had mine for god knows how long and they're still like new. Sometimes paying more for something is actually worth it.


----------



## Croques

WHIZZER said:


> I Have been around cars for the best part of 35years and as much as I agree with some of your claims about the next best product - Wheel Woolies are by far one of the best wheel brushes I have used - they work for me and I would use these in the first instance over any other wheel brush - so Im guessing from what you are saying you have never used them ? ?


Of course not! I find my £4 flat micro-fibre long brush from Sainsbury to be excellent. Its micro-fibre can be removed for machine washing. It is long and reaches through to the barrel. It is all plastic. It fits the 18" diamond cut wheel spokes on my Mazda well. It's three fingers wide and one finger thick. It does the job admirably. If it only lasts a quarter of the time yours does I'm still quids in.

If it works for you and you have dosh to spend and you believe it to be a good proposition, then I'm happy for you.

My wider point is that hobbyists of all types are exploited by commerce. I think we should resist. And asking why brushes cost £40 in these days of mass production is legitimate. Anyone who can't see that, please see my website I've got magic beans for sale!


----------



## WHIZZER

Croques said:


> Of course not! I find my £4 flat micro-fibre long brush from Sainsbury to be excellent. Its micro-fibre can be removed for machine washing. It is long and reaches through to the barrel. It is all plastic. It fits the 18" diamond cut wheel spokes on my Mazda well. It's three fingers wide and one finger thick. It does the job admirably. If it only lasts a quarter of the time yours does I'm still quids in.
> 
> If it works for you and you have dosh to spend and you believe it to be a good proposition, then I'm happy for you.
> 
> My wider point is that hobbyists of all types are exploited by commerce. I think we should resist. And asking why brushes cost £40 in these days of mass production is legitimate. Anyone who can't see that, please see my website I've got magic beans for sale!


So I got 3 brushes for when I purchased them just over £30 - that's £10 per brush - I have my original set which was purchased best part of 4 years ago ? So think that's pretty good value - I'm glad your cheap version works for you . Im not sure how you can comment on a product that you haven't even tried , Wheel woollies last an age

Whilst you have a point about being exploited by commerce the title of this thread is cleaning the inner rims not how we are exploited by commerce and the OP was asking for suggestions for Wheel Brushes by people that have tried them and what their experiences are of them - Im sure the OP can make up his own mind if a £4 Sainsbury dish brush is value for money or if he wishes to purchase a more expensive brush style or wheel woollies -if you wish to start a thread about exploits of commerce then please do so in the correct forum section:thumb:


----------



## Croques

macca666 said:


> My morning has been great mate thanks.
> 
> I just get fed up with trolling posts I'm thinking you'd be better off on Facebook then you could troll until your hearts content rather than spoiling another thread on here :thumb:


I don't troll. I just appear to have a vastly different World view to that of your own. That is alright here is it; to think differently from the herd?


----------



## RandomlySet

Let's be honest here, for a lot of members detailing isn't just about having a clean car, it's kinda like a hobby. So their £40 spent on wheel brushes is like spending £40 on a replica football shirt or something. It's something new to try, and "look forward" to arriving in the post.

I also don't believe for one minute that members on here are having to make sacrifices. I think most are too well aware that products like Wheel Woolies are nice little luxuries. If they had to pick between a set of £40 brushes, or feeding their family, I think they'd make the right choice.

For me, I haven't made any extravagant purchases for a few years now, mainly because I'm spending most of my money on video equipment. But I get why some people would spend what appears to be an obscene amount of money on "just a brush" or whatever the latest new-fangled gizmo may be.


----------



## Andyblue

Slick 77 said:


> hi Andy,
> 
> I ordered this to try for this tight gap, thanks for the recommendation from Rian too!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5497313&postcount=6


Cheers mate

Let us know what you think / does it work ... :thumb:


----------



## Croques

Just a little perspective ....https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Car-Wheel-Brush-Woolies-Set-of_60659686722.html


----------



## RandomlySet

Croques said:


> Just a little perspective ....https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Car-Wheel-Brush-Woolies-Set-of_60659686722.html


But without going wayyyy off topic, you have to factor in marketing, overheads, shipping etc into the final pricing.

There was a good article someone sent me years ago after buying some Beats by Dre Studio headphones, it gave the cost of materials to make them

Here it is - https://www.huffingtonpost.com/ben-...-beats-headphones_b_7639618.html?guccounter=1

$16 for a product they sell for hundreds. But what people forget is the huge marketing costs that have made them the "iPhone" of the headphone world. These are everywhere, That costs millions to fund.

So similar can be said for niche products within the detailing industry. Yes, they may cost pennies or a few quid to make, but it's a niche product. There is also a lot of money spent on the marketing of the products.


----------



## Titanium Htail

I use both the EZ brush pls some home made Harris Wool 4' mini roller attached to a toothbrush or two to to a fiberglass old fishing rod...

Works very well even on Jaguar wheels £3 each...

Taking the wheels off is a must at keat once seal them, I use FK1000p with Gtechniq on the horizon.

You can buy MF gloves a or the bath type option..

Good luck..

John Tht.


----------



## Slick 77

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Let us know what you think / does it work ... :thumb:


I got round to trying this today on my new car. It worked well for cleaning behind the spokes, around the calipers on the rears and bolt holes. For the fronts the gaps was still too small so I ended up rolling the car forwards to get better access. Still very useful for detailing :thumb:


----------



## tosh

Croques said:


> I think if you've seen and believed the hype about Wheel Woolies, and you've shelled out over £40 for a set of three brushes, then, of course you're going to say they are the bees knees. Otherwise you'd be admitting to being duped and you'd feel a little silly wouldn't you?


As I've said many times before, I've had mine over 10-15 years, they get used on 2-3 cars a week often with chemicals , and are my most useful wheel brushes I've ever had. I also have bought every single other wheel brush on the market, thinking there was something better around the corner.

But they don't suit all, types of wheel, or all methods of cleaning. They come up for sale here occasionally.

People who spend 45 on a set of wheel brushes are tired of the compromises they have with most other brushes on the market. You're just not there yet.

They started life on here (or at least were reborn), and there was a bunch of us that bought the pre-production run for about 40-50 quid imported from America. I'm still using that set.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

Croques said:


> Just a little perspective ....https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Car-Wheel-Brush-Woolies-Set-of_60659686722.html


They will last 5mins with some acid wheel cleaner and be shredded against the first brake disc shield. Utter ****e.

(Yes, I have had a set of alibaba and auto finesse brushes, lasted 3 months before disintegration)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garage_dweller

Those alibaba ones look absolutely nothing like proper wheel woolies, they have a handle and head but that’s where the similarities end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

when I think about all the money I've wasted on detailing things (and let's be honest, it's a huge list! :lol, the wheel woolies are very much top of my list...

they don't do anything my £1 toilet brush does... and I've been using that for a decade or so... probably costing £0.00000001 per wash..

:thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

I use mine every wash, using a bristled brush ends up with you covered in spray. Plus they’re pretty scrathy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Croques said:


> I think if you've seen and believed the hype about Wheel Woolies, and you've shelled out over £40 for a set of three brushes, then, of course you're going to say they are the bees knees. Otherwise you'd be admitting to being duped and you'd feel a little silly wouldn't you?


People moan about spending £40 on a set of brushes, but will quite happily go down the pub on a saturday night & spend £40 getting drunk!

And, not that it makes a blind bit of difference, but, yes, I have a set of wheel woolies....


----------



## Cyclonetog

This thread is an entertaining read.

My girlfriend has asked me if there’s anything I’d like for Christmas, she was thinking clear wash buckets. But I’m thinking wheel woolies. 

I have one of those flat microfibre things and it’s not going to last long. The back of it is getting snagged on something around the front brakes. 

To me this is an ideal Christmas present, it’s not cheap but not too much to ask and almost every owner says they’ll last for many years. Also, somehow I just know if I get something different I’ll always feel like I wanted the ww’s.


----------



## tomstephens89

Go on Amazon and find the EZ Detail wheel brushes. The large and the small will provide you with all the versatility you need for getting to all the nooks and crannies.

Combine a good brush with a good wheel cleaner. Job done. Check here. I am using the larger EZ brush. I also have the small.


----------

